# turndown



## orangestreak

Hi all!

Can you help me translating this into Spanish?

_"Turndown is the ratio of the maximum capacity to the
minimum capacity."
_
XXXX es la relación entre la capacidad máxima y la mínima.

Es un documento sobre hornos industriales.

Si necesitan ampliar contexto me avisan. Gracias.


----------



## Black Horse

Se le ha llamado "razón de retorno" en otras aplicaciones diversas. No sé si en hornos tenga un nombre específico o distinto de éste.


----------



## orangestreak

Hola a los que estén buscando el término en español y no lo hayan encontrado aún.
Luego de meses de estar relacionado con el tema.

En varios documentos se conoce como *rangeabilidad.

*


----------



## sukko

¿Rangeabilidad? Esa palabra no existe en castellano.


----------



## Mastoc

Rangeabilidad (a veces también rangueabilidad) es la traducción para turndown o para rangeability.
No existirá en los diccionarios pero es de uso común en la industria.


----------



## sukko

¿Y qué es lo que exactamente significa? En el contexto para el cual estoy buscando el significado de "turndown" es el siguiente:

- Un quemador de gas para hornos tiene un "turndown" de 25:1. 

Gracias.


----------



## Mastoc

Define el rango de funcionamiento. Es la relación entre la máxima capacidad y la mínima. Por ejemplo si a máxima carga el quemador consume 50 m3/h y a mínima carga consume 2 m3/h el turndown es de 25 o de 25:1.


----------



## sukko

¡Muchas gracias, Mastoc!


----------



## orangestreak

Mastoc said:


> Define el rango de funcionamiento. Es la relación entre la máxima capacidad y la mínima. Por ejemplo si a máxima carga el quemador consume 50 m3/h y a mínima carga consume 2 m3/h el turndown es de 25 o de 25:1




La palabra rango, que proviene del inglés en el sentido de definir el alcance de capacidad, o en otros casos, de medición de instrumentos, debería mejor llamarse como lo menciono: "*alcance*", si buscamos "rango" en el diccionario notarán que tiene que ver más con una posición de poder dentro de un contexto, por ejemplo, el militar. En conclusión deberíamos mejor decir: "Define el *alcance* de funcionamiento..."

En lo que respecta a *rangeabilidad*, lo cité porque lo he encontrado en algunos libros de texto referentes a metrología de fluidos.


----------



## Hosmini

orangestreak said:


> La palabra rango, que proviene del inglés en el sentido de definir el alcance de capacidad, o en otros casos, de medición de instrumentos, debería mejor llamarse como lo menciono: "*alcance*", si buscamos "rango" en el diccionario notarán que tiene que ver más con una posición de poder dentro de un contexto, por ejemplo, el militar. En conclusión deberíamos mejor decir: "Define el *alcance* de funcionamiento..."
> 
> En lo que respecta a *rangeabilidad*, lo cité porque lo he encontrado en algunos libros de texto referentes a metrología de fluidos.



La palabra rango es ampliamente utilizada en castellano para hacer referencia a todos los valores que están comprendidos dentro de dos límites, mientras que la palabra alcance se utiliza para referirse a uno de los límites.


----------



## Mastoc

orangestreak said:


> La palabra rango, que proviene del inglés en el sentido de definir el alcance de capacidad, o en otros casos, de medición de instrumentos, debería mejor llamarse como lo menciono: "*alcance*", si buscamos "rango" en el diccionario notarán que tiene que ver más con una posición de poder dentro de un contexto, por ejemplo, el militar. En conclusión deberíamos mejor decir: "Define el *alcance* de funcionamiento..."
> 
> En lo que respecta a *rangeabilidad*, lo cité porque lo he encontrado en algunos libros de texto referentes a metrología de fluidos.



Si buscás rango en el diccionario, en el de la Real Academia Española por ejemplo, encontrarás la siguiente definición:
"Amplitud de la variación de un fenómeno entre un límite menor y uno mayor claramente especificados"
Lo cual es justamente a lo que se refiere la palabra turndown.
Por otra parte, el alcance es un concepto distinto al de turndown, y la palabra rangeabilidad que aparentemente no te parece correcta, es lo único acertado dentro de lo que mencionaste, ya que, aunque no es aceptada por la RAE, sí lo es por miles de personas en el ámbito industrial.


----------



## frangs

orangestreak said:


> Hola a los que estén buscando el término en español y no lo hayan encontrado aún.
> Luego de meses de estar relacionado con el tema.
> 
> En varios documentos se conoce como *rangeabilidad.
> 
> *



Muchas gracias por el aporte. La verdad es que es un palabro infumable pero parece que realmente se usa bastante en la técnica.


----------

